# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  > Обучение  >  Обновление процесса обучения

## olejah

Уважаемые гости и участники проекта!

Администрация проекта VirusInfo рада сообщить вам о начале бета-тестирования нового процесса обучения на проекте.
Отныне, обучение будет состоять из трех этапов:
Теоретическая часть обучения, с обязательной сдачей тестов по пройденному материалу.Практическая часть, проходящая в закрытом разделе форума, с обновленными заданиями.Стажировка - работа с реальными случаями из раздела Помогите, под надзором сертифицированных специалистов портала VirusInfo.

Каждому этапу соответствует своя группа на форуме. Первому этапу соответствует группа Students (Т), второму типу Students (P), третьему Practising Students(Практикующие студенты).

Подробнее о процессе обучения можно прочесть здесь.
Также, необходимо ознакомится с правилами обучения.
Процесс подачи заявки на зачисление в группу студентов описан здесь.

----------

ALERY,  *Ilya Shabanov*,  User00

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Новая система кардинальным образом упорядочивает процесс обучение и делает его более прозрачным для всех участников процесса.

Первая группа уже начала обучение по новой системе
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...89#post1059489

Обо всех пожеланиях к улучшению нового процесса обучение можно писать в этой теме.

----------

ALERY,  User00

----------


## Siroga

А как быть с теми кого зачислили в студенты по старой форме обучения? Меня зачислили в конце августа. Прочитал теоретическую часть. 
Зарегистрировался в "Центр обучения и сертификации VirusInfo". Хотя в правилах говориться, что доступ к Центру (логин и пароль) мне вышлют личным сообщением.

----------


## mike 1

*Siroga*, напишите в лс *olejah* и уточните этот вопрос.

----------


## olejah

А я уже тут  :Smiley: 
*Siroga*, Вам нужно учиться по старым правилам. Нет смысла проходить теоретическую часть в центре обучения и сертификации VirusInfo.

----------

Siroga

----------


## Siroga

Ясно. Пошел учиться.

----------

